# Another sunken boat & TRUCK



## barefoot

Hey guys...got to witness this first hand..I was coming in to load my boat...had to wait for this guy.
I noticed he kept backing in...tried hollering to tell him he forgot to unstrap the boat...he was above his rear fender wheels when he noticed he had a problem...truck and boat continued to slide into the water...he swam out the window and started hollering for help. I rounded up his floating stuff. Took 2 hrs., 6 cop cars, 2 ambulances, 2 wreckers to pull this out...he was an elderly man who shouldn't have been launching by himself...in my opinion....ALWAYS remember to unstrap, un-hook, un latch the boat.


----------



## Jason

Looks like the motor on the boat was saved????:whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

Whoa!


----------



## sailor

Was his name Roger???


----------



## CatHunter

Wow.... That's all I got to say about that.


----------



## MillerTime

That is something I never want to experience. It would be painful just to watch.


----------



## Captdroot

Mechanical error? Human "oops"?

Guess this is called "shit happens"?


----------



## auguy7777

where? i almost seen the same thing at perdido yesterday


----------



## jcoss15

sad to see poor guy...


----------



## Clam

That looks like marquis basin, is it?


----------



## barefoot

yep, marquis basin, he was about 65-70 don't know his name..he's not in the photos...eventually the motor and everything went under water. the wrecker drivers had to dive under several times to hook up the SUV 1st then the trailer and finally the boat...really felt sorry for him.


----------



## Clam

I loaded up there around noon today. Yea, that is pretty sad to hear about that accident.


----------



## nojerseydevil

Trying to imagine what type of vehicle it is? Anybody know? Just trying to get a better visualization of what's in the photo. 

NJD


----------



## Catchin Hell

I wonder how his boat and car insurance will decide who pays for what since his boat was still attached to the trailer. I really hope he had insurance...


----------



## Captdroot

Yes, it is sad, but sounds like no one was hurt. At his age, it is likely that he could afford insurance. Even insurance won't really solve this mess, just lessen the blow. This may be a much better scenario than having an "incident/accident" on the highway, going 50+ miles an hour. I hope he can see that today.

It is the unusual photo that captures our attention. We all know that we have been close to this scenario........ and we all are *likely *to reach 65. 

*That ain't far down the road for me!*


----------



## bernie mac

Looks like a explorer to me.


----------



## barefoot

yes, it was a ford explorer...newer model. The only thing hurt fortunately was his pride.


----------



## BlazerBen

wow


----------



## collinscraft2

I believe it was Carpenters park in Milton.


----------



## collinscraft2

Ok. I am wrong.


----------



## Bigkidneys

That sucks but just solidifies why I choose to stick with kayaks... I wake up some nights after dreaming my Tahoe is sliding down a ramp with my boat attached. Had it happen once in Guam as the ramp hadn't been pressure washed in some time and barely escaped the scenario only after jogging back home to pick up my 4 Runner to come back and tow it out.


----------



## Chris2889

That sucks


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

I've know a few folks to keep rolling to. Get out of truck payments... Works like a charm from what I've seen...... Just saying:whistling::whistling:


----------



## Amarillo Palmira

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I've know a few folks to keep rolling to. Get out of truck payments... Works like a charm from what I've seen...... Just saying:whistling::whistling:


LOL. That might just work!


----------



## Sailing_Faith

Wow, hate to read of misfortune like this.

What do you suspect happened? The strap was not unfastened so the back of the SUV lifted when he launched (seems like the ball would articulate before that would happen). Maybe he got his rear wheels in the water, and slipped in>? I have started to do this, but the front brakes held while I locked the hubs and came out...

... anyone know what actually caused this one?


----------



## barefoot

Sailing_Faith said:


> Wow, hate to read of misfortune like this.
> 
> What do you suspect happened? The strap was not unfastened so the back of the SUV lifted when he launched (seems like the ball would articulate before that would happen). Maybe he got his rear wheels in the water, and slipped in>? I have started to do this, but the front brakes held while I locked the hubs and came out...
> 
> ... anyone know what actually caused this one?


Sailing Faith, I snapped the pics and was onsite. He didn't unhook the bow and kept backing in till his back end floated, then just slipped under water...the guy was 72 I think...or thereabouts...juts panicked a little. He was shook up but otherwise unharmed.


----------



## Sailing_Faith

barefoot said:


> Sailing Faith, I snapped the pics and was onsite. He didn't unhook the bow and kept backing in till his back end floated, then just slipped under water...the guy was 72 I think...or thereabouts...juts panicked a little. He was shook up but otherwise unharmed.


Thanks,

Sucks for him, glad he is ok.


----------



## WDE

Wow i feel bad for that guy..


----------



## Wad Shooter

A set of 5$ wheel chocks will solve this problem when launching by yourself. Had the same thing happen to a buddy last summer when launching by himself. The pin that kept his truck in park snapped and the truck went rolling. You better believe he keeps chocks in his truck now.


----------



## Longbow14

Not down here but I once was party to a simliar event only thing that stopped a total Charlie Foxtrot was the trailer got stuck on the ramp edge, made for a...long day of pre-fishing.


----------



## Hook

Saw the same thing when I was a kid growing up in Virginia over 48 years ago.


----------

